# Better Late Than Never (Det's Herf Pic's)



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's some of the pic's of the Detroit Heft 2saturdays ago, sorry it took so long but im just getting back to my computer (work) and it's been very busy. The names are not attached but im sure yall know most of them. Here goes...:z
OldSailor and wife-James and Girl-Oldsailor and Wife-Chip and OldSailor eating all that food.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pics::z
Mark THS & Brother- Ermo & Girl- JPH & Girl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pics:z
My Partner (bull) & his Girl- Eric Girl & JPH Girl- Mark THS & Bro


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

great pics.

how bout some names to go with faces.
I only recognize half the people

looks like it was fun


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pic's:z
Chip- OldSailor & Wife- James & Girl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Still More Pic's
Dirty Dee feeding his face.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Last of the pics:alBulls Wife


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice photos - Looks like a great time.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Where are your manners, Booker? Don't the women have names?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast at that one.

Thanks for the pics Booker .


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Booker, Gail and I had a great time, I can't wait to herf again with ya:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What a party!!!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pics....love how the ladies are all "girl" :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Where are your manners, Booker? Don't the women have names?


:r LOL I dont know them, sometime I have a hard time remembering my name:bn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast at that one.
> 
> Thanks for the pics Booker .


Yes we had a great time.



Old Sailor said:


> Thanks Booker, Gail and I had a great time, I can't wait to herf again with ya:ss


Pretty soon



KASR said:


> What a party!!!!


Thats how we get down in the "D"


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

whose the blonde? Very Nice! (borat voice)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet!..... I Love the one of James and his woman eating...  (first pic)

JPHGIRL=LIZ

ERMOGIRL=JESSICA

not that I care....but since people asked


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

King James said:


> whose the blonde? Very Nice! (borat voice)


Thats my MOMMA WHY??????


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

King James said:


> whose the blonde? Very Nice! (borat voice)


Oh thats Mark THS's brother...nice guy


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

JPH said:


> Oh thats Mark THS's brother...nice guy


I thought the blond was Chip, oh wait his hair(what the old bastage has left) is GREY! Very kewl pics Book's. Thanks fer sharing.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

floydp said:


> I thought the blond was Chip, oh wait his hair(what the old bastage has left) is GREY! Very kewl pics Book's. Thanks fer sharing.


LOL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im sorry my infamous partner Runner (the one that got me stuck in the mudd) is upset because I didnt post a pic of him so here it is. 4some reason he wants me to call him goldie:r Not quite sure what that is all about.:bn


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

floydp said:


> I thought the blond was Chip, oh wait his hair(what the old bastage has left) is GREY! Very kewl pics Book's. Thanks fer sharing.


Yeah, but did ya notice how talented I am, sitting on the wall like that....:ss

And they aren't just grey....they are incredibly well aged hairs!!!

Heck, gotta help Dave keep these young pups in line....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Yeah, but did ya notice how talented I am, sitting on the wall like that....:ss
> 
> And they aren't just grey....they are incredibly well aged hairs!!!
> 
> Heck, gotta help Dave keep these young pups in line....:r


Yeah Chip I'm not the senior Detroit Herfer no more, its your job 2keep us in line now & I'm known 2act a fool ( :

When r u coming up 4some ail maybe some Pool & DARTS... I'm off until Monday.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics, thanks Booker


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

By the way, I'm posting poolside in Phoenix right now. I'm trying really hard to remember how brutally cold it is in Motown right now


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> By the way, I'm posting poolside in Phoenix right now. I'm trying really hard to remember how brutally cold it is in Motown right now


:fu :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> By the way, I'm posting poolside in Phoenix right now. I'm trying really hard to remember how brutally cold it is in Motown right now


Its a white out right now ); Bring some of that good weather back with ya. RU herfing with some AZ folks down there.. Enjoy & B safe - Have fun...


----------

